# Volunteer Paramedic NC



## cw15321 (Feb 8, 2007)

I am NREMTP, with MD cert, and currently volunteer with a recue squad.

However, I maybe looking to move to NC for a non-EMS position, but due my situation I can only be a volunteer paramedic :sad: 

Does anyone know if there are agencies that accept volunteers around the Charlotte area?

Thanks


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't help you with your quest, but welcome to the forums.  There is so much knowledge here I'm sure someone will be able to help.


----------



## cw15321 (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks

Have been looking at the threads for a while just haven't had anything to say


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 9, 2007)

Why volunteer ? Why not work part time? Nothing against volunteers, but to maintain professional status and education as well as profeiciency status, there are usually very few volunteer paramedic services around anymore. 


The ALS volunteer systems are beginning to be frowned upon. 


Good luck in your search!

R/r911


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Feb 9, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Why volunteer ? Why not work part time? Nothing against volunteers, but to maintain professional status and education as well as profeiciency status, there are usually very few volunteer paramedic services around anymore.
> 
> 
> The ALS volunteer systems are beginning to be frowned upon.
> ...



Or work for a private service to earn money and volunteer with a vollie squad.


----------



## cw15321 (Feb 9, 2007)

Would love to get paid 

However, I'm British and can only work for the employer who sponsored me to come to the US.  Hence, the reason for volunteering (although that is not a big deal as it I like it enough that I would do it without getting paid!B) )

This has not been an issue up till now as there are a lot of volunteer 911 services in this area who needed medics, and most of the paid positions are transports.

So this is my reason for volunteering.  I don't mind be considered part time and have a regular schedule but just don't get paid.  However I know that a lot of paid services are unable to do this due to workers comp etc.


----------



## Fedmedic (Feb 9, 2007)

There are very few paramedic agencies in NC that utilize paramedics. You can check with some agencies and see if they have a reserve program. I know Forsyth County EMS in Winston-Salem, NC has a paramedic reserve program. It is about 80 miles from Charlotte. You are required to pull 8 hours a month.


----------



## jeepmedic (Feb 12, 2007)

The problem with being a volly in North Carolina is you can only maintain your Paramedic if you are in a Paramedic Service. And Paramedic Volly services are few and far between in NC. But look into South Carolina which is very close to Charlotte.


----------

